
Show HN: Mezon PHP Router is up to 82 times fatser then Bramus Router - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-bramus.md
======
boraalparat
I like the performance tests you put in there however there was this sentence
just felt ahh too close. Very excited with the future of the project.

>> As you can see Mezon Router is up to 82 times faster then Bramus Router
almost in all cases. Traditionally Mezon does not work well with non-static
routes but I swear I shall fix it soon )

